# Uber should dismiss all ratings from any passenger who never gives 5 stars.



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

deleted for privacy


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Even better: Dismiss the whole rating system.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

JeffB said:


> I know for certain there are passengers who never give 5 stars to the drivers. A 4 star rating is as good as we will ever get from them. I'm sure Uber has a way of identifying those passengers. Wouldn't it be equitable if Uber would dismiss ALL of that passenger's ratings, or to add a star to all of them? Those who were unlucky to draw that passenger shouldn't have to pay for it with an automatically reduced overall rating.


Amen


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

JeffB said:


> I know for certain there are passengers who never give 5 stars to the drivers. A 4 star rating is as good as we will ever get from them. I'm sure Uber has a way of identifying those passengers. Wouldn't it be equitable if Uber would dismiss ALL of that passenger's ratings, or to add a star to all of them? Those who were unlucky to draw that passenger shouldn't have to pay for it with an automatically reduced overall rating.


Best way to get higher ratings? Never pick up less than 4.8! Then rate pax as follows...

1. No tip 4 or 3 (just because they aren't mandatory is no excuse at these prices)
2. No destination 4
3. Multiple stops 4
4. Eating 3
5. Smell 3 or 4
6. Unathorized Pets 1
7. 4 people/no tip $5.00 ride after 25 minute drive 1


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Even better: Dismiss the whole rating system.


Dismiss Uber


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Dismiss Uber


Even better!!


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


How would Uber know that a rating is given out of spite? Plenty of customer ratings are given out of spite over having to pay surge pricing. If it was that easy to determine then you would think that the ratings could be adjusted.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> How would Uber know that a rating is given out of spite? Plenty of customer ratings are given out of spite over having to pay surge pricing. If it was that easy to determine then you would think that the ratings could be adjusted.


I was referring to repeated 1's given out unwarranted.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> I was referring to repeated 1's given out unwarranted.


How would you determine if the 1 is unwarranted? Do you contact every driver about a 1*?


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

[QUOdoesUberCSR, post: 261454, member: 13867"]I was referring to repeated 1's given out unwarranted.[/QUOTE]
How does THAT work? Are you going to contact every 1 star passenger and ask if they did anything to deserve a 1☆? How will you know for certain that any 1☆ is unwarranted?

Spoiler Alert: You can't.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

We do contact both rider and diver randomly in these situations to see what was the problem. I was simply saying that if a driver were for example give out 10 one star ratings that would throw up a flag for us and he most likely would be warned then dismissed.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

JeffB said:


> What about passengers who never give 5 stars? They should be easy to identify and you must admit that it is not fair for a driver unlucky to draw their ride.


In our experience polling riders we find most very fair. A large number of those who answered one way or another said they default to the highest possible rating for everything other than the very worst rides.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> In our experience polling riders we find most very fair. A large number of those who answered one way or another said they default to the highest possible rating for everything other than the very worst rides.


I would guess that those answering your poll are probably sober at the time. Some of the low ratings come from passengers who are simply drunk or who are mad at paying surge pricing. The worst case is where they are drunk and paying surge.

Why does this seem like another case where Uber takes the customer's word over the driver's?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

JeffB said:


> I'm not making this up. There ARE passengers who have told me that they never give 5 stars. I'm just saying that it should be easy for Uber to identify those passengers. Each time I've heard that from an active passenger I've given them 3 stars so that I don't get them again in the future, but what about the NEXT driver who connects with that passenger and gets an automatic hit to his/her overall rating? A 4 star rating from a passenger is essentially a vote to deactivate a driver. They don't know it but it's true.


Unless something has changed, the 3 star rating will only exclude them on Lyft.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> In our experience polling riders we find most very fair. A large number of those who answered one way or another said they default to the highest possible rating for everything other than the very worst rides.


I sincerely doubt it. It's obvious that uber favors riders over driver in any scenario. They are not driver friendly like lyft.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


this thread is about dismissing the stupid rating system.... not about dismissing drivers. you people already do a good job of that.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We do contact both rider and diver randomly in these situations to see what was the problem. I was simply saying that if a driver were for example give out 10 one star ratings that would throw up a flag for us and he most likely would be warned then dismissed.


Allright wiseass, all we want you to admit is that that CSR department is run mostly by bots, with maybe an exception or two. Or just say, we are too lazy to read thru any of the drivers emails and just select a form letter at random without even looking that... Just admit it! Come on you can do it.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Today saw a 1* rating rider pinged me. But he cancel while getting ready to pick that jerk. I was really curious to see and talk. How is that possible *1. Will anyone still take this ride.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


Define "too many"


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

the rating system can work to our advantage as it eliminates crappy drivers. 
there's a chance that after all the crappy drivers are out of the way, a demand for decent drivers will exist.
so it's like survive til you're the last man standing.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

UberNoob1o1 said:


> the rating system can work to our advantage as it eliminates crappy drivers.
> there's a chance that after all the crappy drivers are out of the way, a demand for decent drivers will exist.
> so it's like survive til you're the last man standing.


Well, then again, some people who worked as taxi drivers before and signed up for Uber got deactivated due to the flawed rating system.

It simply does a poor job of reflecting the quality of drivers.


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

what system would you implement then?
a system needs to be in place to maintain a standard of quality.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


How many is too many? 
Does same policy apply to paxs?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberNoob1o1 said:


> what system would you implement then?
> a system needs to be in place to maintain a standard of quality.


A statistically valid system would be an excellent start, we will agree.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> In our experience polling riders we find most very fair. A large number of those who answered one way or another said they default to the highest possible rating for everything other than the very worst rides.


A fundamental flaw with the rating system ... is the pax is rating both driver & Uber; but there is no option for pax to rate things that the driver cannot control separately (like pricing ... specifically surge pricing; uber availability ... specifically if pax wanted Select or Black, but only X was an option in that city) ... drivers ratings are constantly getting downgraded by pax for things that only Uber controls; drivers have no control on Fare Rates, Surge or service level options ...

I'm quite sure that drivers would complain less about the ratings if the driver ratings were only based on conditions that were under the drivers control (like: route, car cleanliness, driver cleanliness, etc) - because these are things a driver can control and could improve given feedback from the pax ratings. However, it is patently unfair for drivers to rated on conditions they have no control over (like: fare rates, Surge multipliers, what classes of Uber are offered in their city).

Penalizing a driver for Uber controlled conditions ... is like a teacher lowering the scores on a student's report card because the student's parents didn't vote to increase property taxes so that the teacher could get tenure ... something that the student (like the driver) has no direct control over.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberNoob1o1 said:


> what system would you implement then?
> a system needs to be in place to maintain a standard of quality.


 a report button would do just fine , for a poor driver / harrasssing ect. also a simple thumbs up or down would work way better. 4 stars brings you down far beyond failing and this is the major flaw in the rating system now. Many Pax have told me they thought 4 was a good job not hey fire my driver please.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Define "too many"


If you need that to be defined, you have given out too many.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you need that to be defined, you have given out too many.


Prove that asking how many 1 star ratings is too many means that I have given out too many.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Prove that asking how many 1 star ratings is too many means that I have given out too many.


Prove that you haven't given out too many 1 star ratings prompting you to ask how many is too many 1 star ratings.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Prove that you haven't given out too many 1 star ratings prompting you to ask how many is too many 1 star ratings.


You have not established why I asked how many is too many. Your alleged prompt is invalid.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You have not established why I asked how many is too many. Your alleged prompt is invalid.


Why ask why? Drink Bud dry.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Why ask why? Drink Bud dry.


I haven't asked the why of anything. But you just did. Answer yourself.

Keep trying to score points if you must, but you are no match for me.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I haven't asked the why of anything. But you just did. Answer yourself.
> 
> Keep trying to score points if you must, but you are no match for me.


You are correct, you are in a much lower class than I. No match indeed. Keep aiming high and maybe one day you will reach greatness. Until that day comes keep rating all those 1's.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

SirDavidsr said:


> Best way to get higher ratings? Never pick up less than 4.8! Then rate pax as follows...
> 1. No tip 4 or 3 (just because they aren't mandatory is no excuse at these prices)
> 2. No destination 4
> 3. Multiple stops 4
> ...


I would just simplify it like this:
*5 stars* - friendly, courteous, minor concerns or none at all. (give them a break if they seem sincere)
*1 star* - unfriendly, disrespectful, rude, and/or several minor concerns or at least one major issue

Why even bother with 2s, 3s, or 4s....
I never base rating on whether they tip, because that would support their logic of giving us less than 5 stars for not having water or gum.
Do not stoop to their level.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


^^^
Oh, yeah? 
You're gonna love being dismissed and being outsourced offshore. 
Haha. 
Karma.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> I was referring to repeated 1's given out unwarranted.


^^^
How do you know that they're unwarranted? 
Have you been listening to too much Coast to Coast AM with George Noory and all of a sudden become a clairvoyant? 
Why don't you get off your ass and get into the trenches?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> a report button would do just fine , for a poor driver / harrasssing ect. also a simple thumbs up or down would work way better. 4 stars brings you down far beyond failing and this is the major flaw in the rating system now. Many Pax have told me they thought 4 was a good job not hey fire my driver please.


^^^
Which brings us right back to the old question of whether or not an Uber "partner" is an employee or an IC.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberNoob1o1 said:


> the rating system can work to our advantage as it eliminates crappy drivers.
> there's a chance that after all the crappy drivers are out of the way, a demand for decent drivers will exist.
> so it's like survive til you're the last man standing.


^^^
Perfect North Korean business model.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We do contact both rider and diver randomly in these situations to see what was the problem. I was simply saying that if a driver were for example give out 10 one star ratings that would throw up a flag for us and he most likely would be warned then dismissed.


^^^
In other words, Uber "partners" are employees and not IC's... just like you. 
Dismissed indeed. 
With your dismissive attitude, you need a dismissive kick you know where.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> We have started dismissing drivers that give too many one's out of spite.


^^^
I see another lawsuit brewing. 
All it will take is one driver that keeps detailed written records.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> I was referring to repeated 1's given out unwarranted.


^^^
Obviously Uber has a sophisticated algorithm to determine just what they want to represent as being "repeated" and "unwarranted". 
Would it be one out of every three rides? 
Would it be 50%? 
Would it be 9 consecutive out of ten rides? 
Your statements are as nebulous as the wording in the Uber contract.


----------

